# RON TEUFEL, Pro BBer died how???



## soyhead (Dec 12, 2003)

Do you remember Pro BBer Ron Teufel?

Does anyone know how he died? 

He was only 45!


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

He probably died of aids...
I read where he was gay and was into gay porn 
Or maybe he died by getting aids after sharing antibolic steroids with gays


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 9, 2007)

I can assure you that Ron Teufel was not gay.  I was in a relationship with him for about a year.  Everything about that man was geared toward winning another contest.  Every minute of his life was consumed with gaining an edge.  He worked out to the point of exhaustion, starved to death, and went to bed early.  When I was involved with him, he told me he hated slutty women throwing themselves on him.  He liked classy women with the same dedication to training that he had.   In case you need to know he was really great in bed.

He has been one of the biggest influences in my life in and out of the gym.  He was integral in forming my character.  He will always be a part of me.  

Oh, I was involved in an international HIV detection research program for 15 years and I have never tested positive.  

You are just a slanderous, evil person for talking about him like that.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

Annabelle Lee said:


> I can assure you that Ron Teufel was not gay.  ...
> You are just a slanderous, evil person for talking about him like that.



  Been typing your response for the past 3 and a half years?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Been typing your response for the past 3 and a half years?


Lol ... she's on AOL dial-up.  It's a slow connection.  I respect what Annabelle Lee posted in the other thread though.  It was an interesting perspective.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2007)

Do you think that she knows that there are _even older_ threads that she can post in?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

Where did she get these from anyway?  Is there an old posts button I missed somehow?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahh ... she is in morning on her departed beloved and doing a search for his name prolly.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2007)

Annabelle Lee said:


> I can assure you that Ron Teufel was not gay.  I was in a relationship with him for about a year.  Everything about that man was geared toward winning another contest.  Every minute of his life was consumed with gaining an edge.  He worked out to the point of exhaustion, starved to death, and went to bed early.  When I was involved with him, he told me he hated slutty women throwing themselves on him.  He liked classy women with the same dedication to training that he had.   In case you need to know he was really great in bed.
> 
> He has been one of the biggest influences in my life in and out of the gym.  He was integral in forming my character.  He will always be a part of me.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Randy was a closet homo, thats why he was always accusing other people of being gay....


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Excu-u-use Me!

After two very large babies numerous injuries and I realized that there were better things to do than look in the mirror at my barely clad body. 

It's hard to get through a workout when you can still hear Ron's voice mentoring you.


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

"The last of the sheep are being herded by the dogs of war straight into the mouths of wolves." ManicLion

Blacksheep ripped to shreds!


----------



## Annabelle Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

DOMS
You can build up tits like that in the gym.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2007)

Annabelle Lee said:


> DOMS
> You can build up tits like that in the gym.


DOMS curls double D's as a warmup...


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 17, 2007)

Annabelle Lee said:


> I can assure you that Ron Teufel was not gay.  I was in a relationship with him for about a year.  Everything about that man was geared toward winning another contest.  Every minute of his life was consumed with gaining an edge.  He worked out to the point of exhaustion, starved to death, and went to bed early.  When I was involved with him, he told me he hated slutty women throwing themselves on him.  He liked classy women with the same dedication to training that he had.   In case you need to know he was really great in bed.
> 
> He has been one of the biggest influences in my life in and out of the gym.  He was integral in forming my character.  He will always be a part of me.
> 
> ...



"libelous" not "slanderous"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

Like mentioned before Annabelle, Randy was pretty much a total dick weed.



Randy said:


> Or maybe he died by getting aids after sharing antibolic steroids with gays


 
To wit.... 'antibolic steroids' ?


----------



## leggsm27 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Ron Teufel*

My Name Is Michele Teufel, The Wife Of Bruce Teufel, The Eldest Brother Of Ron Teufel.  On Behalf Of The Family I Am Here To Tell You That Ron Teufel Did Not Die From The Use Of Steriods!!!! Nor Any Complications Thereof.  It Is Obvious That It Is All Hearsay.  No One Outside Of The Family Has Ever Seen The Death Certificate.  We Do Not Like Reading All The Slurs About Ron???s Death.  Ron Should Be Remembered For The Kind Giving Person That He Was.  Steriods Are Bad And Steriods Do Kill But They Did Not Kill Ron Teufel.  
Thank You, 
From His Family

P.s. He Was Not Gay Either.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2007)

"Ron Teuful was my mentor and idol when I was starting out as a teen in Bodybuilding. We had similar builds and abs and the photo posted of him was the one I immitated  with this ocean shot.  I attended a seminar he was giving at a local gym in the Allentown, Pa area. He was one week away from the Mr. America - he was shredded and impresses the poop out of me. My jaw and everyone elses just dropped when he took off his sweats to pose for us at the seminar. He did in fact die of _Liver failure_ from_ drinking a bottle of Vodka every day_ for many many years. Sad I will miss him." Joe Meeko(iron age forum)


----------



## leggsm27 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Ron Teufel*



maniclion said:


> " He did in fact die of _Liver failure_ from_ drinking a bottle of Vodka every day_ for many many years. Sad I will miss him." Joe Meeko(iron age forum)



...........AND YOU KNOW THIS HOW?


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought he died of AIDS, maybe I am confusing him with another gay bodybuilder


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2007)

leggsm27 said:


> ...........AND YOU KNOW THIS HOW?


Joe Meeko told us that's how...


----------



## leggsm27 (Nov 2, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I thought he died of AIDS, maybe I am confusing him with another gay bodybuilder



nope wrong again........


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Results *1* - *10* of about *360* for *gay bodybuilder Ron Teuful*.  (*0.25* seconds)[/SIZE]


----------



## maniclion (Nov 2, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Results *1* - *50* of about *786* for *gay bodybuilder BigDyl*.[/SIZE]


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]*1* - *10* of about *177,000* for *gay bodybuilder Little Wing   
*[/SIZE]


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 5, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> [SIZE=-1]*1* - *10* of about *177,000* for *gay bodybuilder Little Wing
> *[/SIZE]



We are DEFINITELY gonna need pictures of that.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 5, 2007)

Aren't there any threads older than this we can dig up?


----------

